# Drilled Rotors... Schwaben or Zimmerman... Do they cast w/holes or drill after?



## aadosx (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey guys,
First, I know that for the best performance... solid rotors are pretty much the best bet. I am simply wanting to get some drilled and possibly slotted rotors up front for looks because I'm a r-i-c-e-r (LOL this forum bleeps out that word..) and I like how it looks. They are also only about $50 more per pair so it's worth it to me.
Ok that being said... I have heard about cheaper rotors with holes cracking because the holes are drilled into the rotor after it's made. Someone said that the good "drilled" rotors are cast with the holes already there (such as ones used on AMG Mercedes, Ferraris, etc). Do you guys know if Schwaben or Zimmerman does this? Should I be worried about the quality of drilled rotors from either of those manufacturers?
Lastly, do you think I will have a noticeable increase in brake dust from drilled/slotted rotors?
Thanks!
John


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Drilled Rotors... Schwaben or Zimmerman... Do they cast w/holes or drill after? (aadosx)*

http://www.brembo.com/US/Perfo...2.htm
Quality of materials and heat treat are the deciding factors.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Drilled Rotors... Schwaben or Zimmerman... Do they cast w/holes or drill after? (greyhare)*

I got a super deal on a set of Zimmerman crossdrilled rotors the holes did look chamfered at the edge a bit...so I'd guess they're drilled by a CNC machine after casting and machining of rotor faces....I didn't see/feel any difference in braking performance, but my pads did wear quicker (same brand of pad) than with the OEM solid rotors on the car.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Drilled Rotors... Schwaben or Zimmerman... Do they cast w/holes or drill after? (aadosx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aadosx* »_Hey guys,
First, I know that for the best performance... solid rotors are pretty much the best bet. I am simply wanting to get some drilled and possibly slotted rotors up front for looks because I'm a r-i-c-e-r (LOL this forum bleeps out that word..) and I like how it looks. They are also only about $50 more per pair so it's worth it to me.
Ok that being said... I have heard about cheaper rotors with holes cracking because the holes are drilled into the rotor after it's made. Someone said that the good "drilled" rotors are cast with the holes already there (such as ones used on AMG Mercedes, Ferraris, etc). Do you guys know if Schwaben or Zimmerman does this? Should I be worried about the quality of drilled rotors from either of those manufacturers?
Lastly, do you think I will have a noticeable increase in brake dust from drilled/slotted rotors?
Thanks!
John

they are drilled afterwards. Cast-in holes require much more complex molds, which makes them cost significantly more.
the next thing you'll be anal about is the direction of the holes. They are not side specific.
you can always so the ATE Premium One slotted rotors


----------



## aadosx (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Drilled Rotors... Schwaben or Zimmerman... Do they cast w/holes or drill after? (GT17V)*

Well I ended up getting some Brembo Drilled Sport Rotors. I got them for $170 shipped and some Hawk HPS pads for $70 shipped. Man do I love the vortex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

